# Audi deposit contribution



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Been looking at the MK3 TT as a replacement for my MK2 and saw just a couple of days ago that Audi were offering a larger deposit contribution total of £5000 on a new one.

Was planning to go in this weekend and see what they could do, but checking the website tonight the contribution is only £2000 now. I only checked last night and it was definitely £5000.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I got £5000 contribution last week so it's available

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

I got £5,000 contribution and discount on top on the 5th so as Gogs says it is correct.


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Interesting. Think I will definitely pop in and see what's what.

The dealer website is actually showing that over £5500 deposit contribution so maybe it is still available.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Was in my dealership the other day looking at a roadster. Sales guy said the £5000 was £2500 from Audi and £2500 from the centre. However judging by the price he gave me I reckon their £2500 comes off the value they put on your part ex.
Still, we haven't started "negotiating" yet.


----------



## Kentchap (Jan 9, 2016)

Dealer said the same to me - £2500 from Audi and £2500 from them. I got some more off in addition to that, had to leave it with them a few times but we got there in the end. Put the deposit down Sunday just gone.


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

Kentchap said:


> Dealer said the same to me - £2500 from Audi and £2500 from them. I got some more off in addition to that, had to leave it with them a few times but we got there in the end. Put the deposit down Sunday just gone.


Sounds good, but what deal did you get? Would be helpful to share.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

As an "end of year" sales effort to get pre-made unregistered cars off their books, Audi was offering a £5000 contribution with additional contributions of £2000 from Audi Finance and £2000 from the dealer to 'match' the finance offer.

Whether that deal is still available I don't know (I was led to believe that it was only for cars sold before the end of 2015), but it's worth asking. It added up to over 26% discount on the vehicle before VAT so I grabbed it!


----------



## Kentchap (Jan 9, 2016)

Ht1469 said:


> Kentchap said:
> 
> 
> > Dealer said the same to me - £2500 from Audi and £2500 from them. I got some more off in addition to that, had to leave it with them a few times but we got there in the end. Put the deposit down Sunday just gone.
> ...


An extra £2,000 from them and we agreed on £14,500 for the part ex. I was after £15k for that (merc c class coupe 250 cdi) and they started out around £14k, so I guess that was a natural meeting place.

Horrible feeling I missed out on a better deal by not completing before the new year, but I didn't have the time and no point worrying about that now.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I started looking a few weeks ago but all the built cars I found had loads of extras so would have ended up paying more even with the extra discounts.I am hoping to go to dealer this weekend.


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Went to the dealer this afternoon. Deal is definitely still on and then some, managed to get £7k in the total. Which I guess works out as £5k audi + centre contribution & £2k off the car.


----------



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

I got not far off £9,000 off my new TTS two weeks ago by going down the finance route so think there is a little more room for you to push further. Would highly recommend trying dealers further afield as many will deliver for free or offer overnight accommodation. From experience start with the largest dealers and work your way down.

I also withdrew from the finance agreement today and had to pay £65 in interest and that's it.

So £5,000 extra off the car by going down the finance route at a cost of £65; can't be bad.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Yep went down the PCP route in the end so I could get the extra discount as well as the car wow discount I already got. In the end I got around 8k of the price of my car (20%) which is not bad considering it is a build to order and my monthly payments are so low (£137pm) I may stick with the PCP for a few months to enable me to do other stuff live travel then pay it off early going down the cheaper personal loan route. Actually I might be tempted to hang on to the PCP a bit longer and trade in against a TTS next year even. 

Mine is still in QC btw which I guess is where the backlog/bottleneck will be after new year restart. Hope this does not actually effect the testing and overall quality of our cars. Don't mind waiting a bit longer as long as the car comes over to the UK with no faults as such. :/


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

What model did you get Chad?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmm from the looks of the then the monthly payments I will be paying are high (about £x, but I'm paying £y for my current mk2).

Though I haven't put much of a deposit down and the deposit I have put down is probably going towards paying off my old car (12 plate mk2 TT with 62k miles) which I part ex'd as the settlement was higher than the trade in value.


----------



## Weiss-Man (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes your deposit will be paying off any negative equity on your p/x, as the invoice price of your new car can not be inflated to finance any negative equity. This will obviously eat into your deposit, the upshot of which, will be increased monthly payments.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

That sounds really high.

I'm paying 400 a month for a 65 TTS with 5k down


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

What options did you get with your TTS placeborick ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Thats a basic spec technology wise


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Gotcha, so no B&O pack etc ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

placeborick said:


> That sounds really high.
> 
> I'm paying 400 a month for a 65 TTS with 5k down


It must be high partially because of the position I was in on part ex, and I only put £1500 deposit (most of which is eaten away pay off the old car/gap insurance. The car is fairy well spec'd with comfort and sound pack, tech pack, privacy glass etc...which I guess doesn't help.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It's a trade off I guess, negative equity is always a pisser on a px car :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I have always made them write it off when p/xing or they don't get the sale.

Really there shouldn't be negative equity unless you racked up some serious additional mileage.

With a lot of contracts if you are in neg equity I'm you can just hand the car back providing it's in good condition.


----------



## AFoggoTT (Jan 16, 2016)

My A1 is currently 2.5k in neg equity. Can't understand it- it's well below it's mileage allowance good condition etc etc. I was told because I own over 50% of the finance agreement I can voluntary terminate the agreement- hand the car back and essentially write off the neg equity.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

That's a fair chunk in relation to the type of car you have there.

A good example of having a car financed over buying outright.


----------



## Weiss-Man (Nov 13, 2015)

I think what a lot of people don't realise with a finance agreement, is if they put down a minimal deposit on a new car. As they drive that new car out of the showroom the cars value has gone down by 20% (the VAT) as well as the amount financed has gone up with the interest charges, hence unless the deposit is larger than the 20% instant depreciation, they are already in negative equity.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Agreed,
personally I've never bought a car on finance and don't intend to but I can see why it works out for many.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

gogs said:


> What model did you get Chad?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi gogs

A 2.0 TFSI S line manual (so no Quattro but keep reminding myself all the reviews say Fwd is just as good and TT only has haldex anyhow :mrgreen: ).

Specced it up well though:
Tech pack (high one)
Comfort and Sound pack
Cruise
Hold assist
Matrix LEDs
Interior LED pack
and the S line suspension

sticking with silver again too


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

ChadW said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > What model did you get Chad?
> ...


Thats a very nice spec ChadW, I would have added the last 3 to mine but went for an existing build without.
Actually didn't ever use Cruise in my last A3 as UK roads have too many drivers doing 70 exactly per limits. so don't miss it.
Hold assist I don't find a problem without it as you get automatic hold on hills without it anyway.
Matrix LEDS - sound good but S Line has the LEDs so great as they are.
Interior LEDS would have liked as too dark with the basic, seems the is no interior light as such.
Mine is the S Line and the ride is great.

The FWD car is lighter, more economical and more nimble than the Quattro (Haldex) and so it drives great, I don't have to use it if its icy, snowy. No problem with putting down the power for me. If only it had the 2.5 / 5 pot as in the coming RS it would be an ideal car.

When does your arrive?


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

cars are always a terrible investment,

you always lose.

the more often you change the more you lose.


----------



## Zig81 (Jul 17, 2011)

Just been quoted £36944 for a TTS S-tronic , Daytona grey, express red, tech pack, comfort & sound pack, privacy glass, folding mirrors and matrix lights.

This seems like a good bit of discount, thoughts anyone?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Who was that through Zig81 ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zig81 (Jul 17, 2011)

gogs said:


> Who was that through Zig81 ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drive the deal, the dealer is ringing me tomorrow gogs.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Seems pretty good to me, do you know which dealer ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zig81 (Jul 17, 2011)

gogs said:


> Seems pretty good to me, do you know which dealer ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet, drive the deal weren't prepared to tell me. They said they were in East Anglia, am I correct in thinking it maybe Kings Lynn?


----------



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

Zig81 said:


> Just been quoted £36944 for a TTS S-tronic , Daytona grey, express red, tech pack, comfort & sound pack, privacy glass, folding mirrors and matrix lights.
> 
> This seems like a good bit of discount, thoughts anyone?


I negotiated for a while and thats very close to what I paid so I would say thats a good deal mate.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

ChrisH said:


> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> > gogs said:
> ...


Yeah mine will be a weekend car as such (commute on the train due to inner city parking rates) so no snow and ice in theory to worry about here tbh. 

Currently in QC so say another two weeks if I'm lucky. Getting real excited now.


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

What do the standard interior lights look like? Are they LED?


----------



## mackem47 (Mar 8, 2010)

I am going to the dealer on Sunday. What discount should I hold out for? I am going to purchase a 2.0 tfsi Quattro stronic. Currently I have a 2.0 tdi black edition stronic Quattro and am just about to start year 3 of a 4 year pcp. I reckon I owe approx £20k. Unfortunately I need 4 summer tyres (currently on my winter tyres) and all 4 wheels need some refurbishment. I was thinking if they settle my finance and take the car back and give me the £5k contribution plus retail price protection insurance for free then that is fair. Should I be asking for more as I see £7k discount is achievable. I will be taking the new car out on a 3 year pcp with approx £1500 deposit as I never keep the car for the full term. Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Would be worth looking at what your car is selling for and taking £2.5k to £3k off as a guide to part ex value as you will not be offered big discounts and a trade in that is generous. Also contact Audi and get a settlement figure as you will have an interest rebate, from which you will have a good idea of the residual to put into the new one, you may find changing at 2 years old is a little early for the settlement to leave you with a residual.

Good luck.

Phil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Had an e-mail from dealer today stating £5K plus extra on built cars.


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

To answer my own question...yes the interior lights are all led.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The £5k contribution been out for a few weeks. Wonder what they mean by "extra"?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

It stated "extra incentives on built cars from Audi" so I would expect more discount on a stock v new order car.The cars they have in stock are higher spec than I want but the extra discount may make one cheaper or similar so the extras would be free and I would not need to wait.


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

I got £5k contribution and then a further £2k off so maybe that's what they mean by extra?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Blackhawk47 said:


> I got £5k contribution and then a further £2k off so maybe that's what they mean by extra?


Yeah I just got the same deal on my factory order.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Blackhawk47 said:
> 
> 
> > I got £5k contribution and then a further £2k off so maybe that's what they mean by extra?
> ...


I got 5k contribution and then over 4k off


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

TTimi said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackhawk47 said:
> ...


what model did you go for? mind if I ask the total cost then? sounds like a great deal


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I work for Audi so got a good deal, fancied my own car rather than a company car.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

That explains it then, perks of the job :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TTimi said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackhawk47 said:
> ...


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------

